# HOWTO: Install Project Astoria (Android) on non-supported devices [only lumias]



## adijagiel (Aug 26, 2015)

*[Sorry, but this method does not work anymore  ]*

Hello,
if you really want to install Android apps on your phone, but your phone is not supported, this is the right place  (only lumias)

1. First, go to Settings/Update & security/For developers and turn on Developer mode
2. Now, download and deploy via Windows Phone Power Tools (link, if you still do not have this tool) this useful tool.
3. Run Root tool, click "Yes", "Lumia Registry Editor"
4. Check "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, "String", in "Path" write 
	
	



```
SYSTEM\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo
```
and change this keys:

```
PhoneFriendlyName = Lumia 730
 PhoneHardwareVariant = RM-1040
 PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-1040_1081
 PhoneModelName = Lumia 730
```
(if you want, you can save original keys to notebook or .txt file)
5. Now, restart your phone and check updates. You should have avaible update "Developer Enchancements"
6. Wait for download complete, and install it (5-10 min.)
7. Done!  You can sideloading (via adb) Android apps

   You can back to original keys if you saved them in 4. step

Below are useful links to articles that I recommend you read after you install Project Astoria 
Apk Compatibility List [XDA]
Compatibile app list [New, useful, Website]
Google Apps and Root on WM [XDA]

Enjoy!


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 26, 2015)

Work on 512 build?
Not.


----------



## adijagiel (Aug 26, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> Work on 512 build?

Click to collapse



Yes, of course


----------



## adijagiel (Aug 26, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> Not.

Click to collapse



Why not? Do you see, when you change the keys, available updates?
I admit, I testing it on 240, but I think that it should also work on 512


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 26, 2015)

Is a know bug. Is not working on 512 .


----------



## adijagiel (Aug 26, 2015)

Let us hope that it'll work in the next build


----------



## KyouKeiKen (Aug 28, 2015)

Didn't work for me on 10166 build on my L1320.
Got no developer enhancement update on slow ring & only got 10512 build update on fast ring.

From what I read you can only get Project Astoria files on non-supported devices by updating to 10166 build from WP 8.1 with modded values. I might be wrong there.
Don't get too excited like I did although :crying:


----------



## adijagiel (Aug 28, 2015)

KyouKeiKen said:


> From what I read you can only get Project Astoria files on non-supported devices by updating to 10166 build from WP 8.1 with modded values. I might be wrong there.
> Don't get too excited like I did although :crying:

Click to collapse



No, it also worked without upgrading from 8.1 to 10166 with modded vales, It worked on clear 10166 and 10240 (clear = after hard reset) Lumia 735 and I change the keys as I wrote and everything worked very well; I think Microsoft probably removed "Developer Enchancements" from Windows Update. I very much regret that I did not put earlier this thread, and I should remove this thread from XDA forum (but I don't know how yet  )


I apologize to everyone who changed the keys as I said, but it did not work as I said :crying:


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 28, 2015)

Not.


----------



## mlleemiles (Aug 31, 2015)

KyouKeiKen said:


> Didn't work for me on 10166 build on my L1320.
> Got no developer enhancement update on slow ring & only got 10512 build update on fast ring.
> 
> From what I read you can only get Project Astoria files on non-supported devices by updating to 10166 build from WP 8.1 with modded values. I might be wrong there.
> Don't get too excited like I did although :crying:

Click to collapse



Not... I still got the update on 8/29. Did you do sth wrong?


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 31, 2015)

There has been a thread about this for a while on the Windows Phone 8 general. http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...apk-installed-unsupported-devices-sd-t3175843
Basically, you need to go back to Windows Phone 8.1, and then modify the registry before updating to Windows 10 Mobile. This will put the AOW files on your phone properly.


----------



## mlleemiles (Aug 31, 2015)

acewing905 said:


> There has been a thread about this for a while on the Windows Phone 8 general. http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...apk-installed-unsupported-devices-sd-t3175843
> Basically, you need to go back to Windows Phone 8.1, and then modify the registry before updating to Windows 10 Mobile. This will put the AOW files on your phone properly.

Click to collapse



Sorry bro, that method won't work on non sd card support devices while this can.


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 31, 2015)

mlleemiles said:


> Sorry bro, that method won't work on non sd card support devices while this can.

Click to collapse



If this works, yes. But does this work? Even the OP says otherwise now.


----------



## mlleemiles (Aug 31, 2015)

acewing905 said:


> If this works, yes. But does this work? Even the OP says otherwise now.

Click to collapse



It works perfectly


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 31, 2015)

mlleemiles said:


> It works perfectly

Click to collapse



Interesting. What phone did you try it on, and on what W10M build?


----------



## mlleemiles (Sep 1, 2015)

acewing905 said:


> Interesting. What phone did you try it on, and on what W10M build?

Click to collapse



L525 with slow ring build 10166 installed.


----------



## acewing905 (Sep 1, 2015)

mlleemiles said:


> L525 with slow ring build 10166 installed.

Click to collapse



Weird. Maybe it's a slow ring thing, then. I have a 525 myself, and the only way I could do it was by going back to 8.1. But I was on fast ring. Never thought of trying slow ring.


----------



## mlleemiles (Sep 1, 2015)

acewing905 said:


> Weird. Maybe it's a slow ring thing, then. I have a 525 myself, and the only way I could do it was by going back to 8.1. But I was on fast ring. Never thought of trying slow ring.

Click to collapse



Have been tested multiple times, only in slow ring will you receive the update.


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 3, 2015)

Is not working, tryed 3 times on luma 640 xl.


----------



## sandix (Sep 4, 2015)

Tried this on the Lumia 640 (Not the XL) and still could not get it to work, after going back to 8.1, changing the Registry, then to 101066 build (I think) then to update, and it started downloading the 10512 build....

Going to just wait some more for PA to come to the 640...


----------



## totalcmdext (Sep 9, 2015)

sandix said:


> Tried this on the Lumia 640 (Not the XL) and still could not get it to work, after going back to 8.1, changing the Registry, then to 101066 build (I think) then to update, and it started downloading the 10512 build....
> 
> Going to just wait some more for PA to come to the 640...

Click to collapse



Any update of your try?
Does it work for you and how?


----------



## sandix (Sep 9, 2015)

totalcmdext said:


> Any update of your try?
> Does it work for you and how?

Click to collapse



No... I wish I could get it to work, but I can't.


----------



## totalcmdext (Sep 10, 2015)

sandix said:


> No... I wish I could get it to work, but I can't.

Click to collapse



Same to me with the Lumia 625.
The only thing that I would like to mention is that AOW files are existin in the 10166 build but it wasn't possible to install anything (it isn't possible to connect the phone with the SW error code 14)


----------



## shubham1358 (Sep 15, 2015)

Will This Method Work With windows 10 mobile build 10536.1004


----------

